# 2017 Calendar Contest Voting Thread



## Josh (Oct 12, 2016)

ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: THE PICTURES HAVE BEEN FIXED! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS "REFRESH" THE SCREEN AND THE FIXED PICTURES COME UP. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A 'REFRESH' BUTTON, HOLD DOWN THE 'CTRL' KEY AND STRIKE F5 AT THE SAME TIME. THE PICTURES COME UP SHOWING CORRECTLY. WE STILL HAVE FIVE DAYS UNTIL THE VOTING CLOSES, SO I'M GOING TO DELETE ALL YOUR VOTES AND EVERYONE HAS A CHANCE TO LOOK AT THE FIXED PICTURES AND VOTE AGAIN. SORRY FOR THAT, BUT IT ALL WORKS OUT IN THE END (HOPEFULLY)!


You may vote for your top 3 - do NOT submit until you've selected all three. Submitted votes cannot and will not be changed - no exceptions.

(To vote for your top three choices, go to the "reply" box and type in the three numbers then hit "post reply")

May the best photos win!
Thanks again to @TylerStewart and TortoiseSupply.com for sponsoring our contest this year and giving us a prize to give to ALL the winners! Outstanding!

(Please refrain from posting comments only. This thread is only for voting. All comments only posts will be deleted)



Photo 1






Photo 2





Photo 3





Photo 4





Photo 5





Photo 6





Photo 7





Photo 8





Photo 9





Photo 10





Photo 11





Photo 12





Photo 13






Photo 15





Photo 16





Photo 17





Photo 18





Photo 19





Photo 20





Photo 21





Photo 22





Photo 23





Photo 24





Photo 25





Photo 26





Photo 27





Photo 28


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2016)

7, 17, 28


----------



## tortadise (Oct 13, 2016)

4,19,22


----------



## juli11 (Oct 13, 2016)

19,25,22


----------



## Loohan (Oct 13, 2016)

8, 24, 19


----------



## Kenno (Oct 13, 2016)

24, 18, 8.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 13, 2016)

17,22,26


----------



## Texas Scott (Oct 13, 2016)

1, 22, 24


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 13, 2016)

4-8-19


----------



## dmmj (Oct 13, 2016)

in no particular order 1518 24


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 13, 2016)

14,3,7


----------



## legan52 (Oct 13, 2016)

9, 11, 14


----------



## Curlybird (Oct 13, 2016)

5, 18, 28


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 13, 2016)

22，23，1.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 13, 2016)

3,6,18


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 13, 2016)

18, 24,26


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 13, 2016)

17, 26


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 13, 2016)

17, 26, 11


----------



## sue white (Oct 13, 2016)

3,18,22


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 13, 2016)

8, 18, 24


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2016)

4
11
22


----------



## NalaDog1 (Oct 13, 2016)

4 ,11 ,14


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 13, 2016)

4, 22, 19


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 13, 2016)

4, 9, 28


----------



## Ariel Perez (Oct 13, 2016)

5, 18, 15


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 13, 2016)

1, 6, 8


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 13, 2016)

12, 27 ,21


----------



## DandR (Oct 13, 2016)

8
23
28


----------



## Diamond (Oct 13, 2016)

3--4--28


----------



## AmandaGal (Oct 13, 2016)

18,19,21


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2016)

6, 8, 18


----------



## MParsons327 (Oct 13, 2016)

7, 19, 24


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 14, 2016)

10, 12 and 26


----------



## saginawhxc (Oct 14, 2016)

1, 18, 21.


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 14, 2016)

2,19,22


----------



## harris (Oct 14, 2016)

4, 11, 26


----------



## redfootfamily (Oct 14, 2016)

3,8,25


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2016)

15, 12, 16


----------



## HappyHermanns (Oct 14, 2016)

3, 4, 8 - SO hard to choose!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 14, 2016)

2,13,27


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 14, 2016)

2, 21, 28


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 14, 2016)

15, 17, 26


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 14, 2016)

1,19,22


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 14, 2016)

2,4,18


----------



## Marcus Harrison (Oct 14, 2016)

11, 3 and 27


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Oct 15, 2016)

5,11,18


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2016)

THREE MORE DAYS TO VOTE, FOLKS. SO IF YOU HAVEN'T RE-VOTED ON THIS SECOND GO ROUND, PLEASE BE SURE TO DO SO.


----------



## Justinstarr (Oct 15, 2016)

5,16,24


----------



## sibi (Oct 15, 2016)

10, 24, 28


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 15, 2016)

28, 17, 19


----------



## Kasia (Oct 16, 2016)

11 ,24, 25


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Oct 16, 2016)

1, 4, 11.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 16, 2016)

5, 18, 23


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis (Oct 16, 2016)

24, 10, 11


----------



## Falcon70 (Oct 16, 2016)

1, 13, 15


----------



## Kenza Rbiyah (Oct 16, 2016)

10, 1, 18


----------



## Blakem (Oct 16, 2016)

7
23
26


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 16, 2016)

8, 10, 11


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 16, 2016)

10, 18, 23


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 17, 2016)

10, 18, 20


----------



## domagoj (Oct 17, 2016)

4,7,26


----------



## cyan (Oct 17, 2016)

4
9
25


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 17, 2016)

4-19-24


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2016)

10, 24, 08


----------



## amcgath04 (Oct 17, 2016)

4,15,28


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2016)

oh boy oh boy oh boy voting closes tomorrow get your votes in now


----------



## mctlong (Oct 18, 2016)

24, 23, 22


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 18, 2016)

4, 5, 10


----------



## PJay (Oct 18, 2016)

2, 5, 23


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 18, 2016)

4, 9, 23


----------

